# Flavored Salts



## RPCookin

I posted this in another thread, but it was headed a bit off topic, so I thought I'd start a new thread in the right forum and see where it takes us.  I love using various seasoning salts when cooking, as well as putting some of them on the table when serving so guests can season to their own taste.  Some of those that I use either for cooking or for finishing are mentioned below.

I love seasoning salts - kill two birds with one shake.  I have the standard like garlic and onion salts, but I have some others too.  

I have a couple from Savory Spice Shop:  the first is called County Clare Seasoning Salt that is fabulous on vegetables.  Another one from Savory is  Cantanzaro Herbs Seasoning Salt which is great on a lot of things from eggs to chicken to steak. (they also have the Cantanzaro herbs without salt)

Then I have Ghost Pepper Salt from High Plains Spice Shop which is very spicy.  Also had their Habeñero salt but used that up and haven't needed to replace until the GP salt gets low.


----------



## Andy M.

I don't use a lot of seasoned salts.  I stay away from garlic and onion salts.  I prefer garlic and onion powders.  I can season with salt separately.  

I have Penzeys seasoned salt and the smoked version.  

I have several seasoning blends that do not include salt.


----------



## RPCookin

Andy M. said:


> I don't use a lot of seasoned salts.  I stay away from garlic and onion salts.  I prefer garlic and onion powders.  I can season with salt separately.
> 
> I have Penzeys seasoned salt and the smoked version.
> 
> I have several seasoning blends that do not include salt.



We have to have garlic salt in the cupboard.  My wife prefers spaghetti with just butter and garlic salt.  I think if it wasn't so undietetic that she could live on that and nothing else.


----------



## Kayelle

I have lots of seasoned salts but the one I use the most has been around as long as I can remember. I must have it on my eggs, always.
https://jet.com/product/detail/905d...d=403-170543&gclid=CJfSqYXg7coCFQ6OaQodlfsGYw


----------



## GotGarlic

I also have Penzey's 4/S Seasoning Salt. And I made the citrus salt and Szechuan pepper salt from this site: http://steamykitchen.com/125-making-your-own-flavored-salts.html

They're really good. I need to remember to use the Szechuan salt next time I make Asian cucumber salad. It would probably be good on a stir-fry, too.


----------



## Kayelle

That link is broken GG.


----------



## CraigC

I'm not a fan of "seasoned" salts, but think that different pure salts have distinct, subtle flavors of their own.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> That link is broken GG.




GG's link worked fine on my iPad, Kay, however, I couldn't get your link to work for more than 2 seconds, enough time to see it was Lawery's, then it popped off.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> That link is broken GG.



That's weird. It worked for me just now 

You could do a Google search for Steamy Kitchen Making Your Own Flavored Salts, if you want.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hmmm...strange, both links worked fine for me. 

I have the good ol' Lawry's and like it, I don't seem to use it much, though.  My daughter and her family also love it on their eggs.  I've been wanting to try the Penzey's 4S, but totally forgot to put it on my last order. Which should be delivered today, by the way. 

Usually I try to buy the salt free blends and add my own salt as needed.


----------



## RPCookin

Both links work find for me.


----------



## Andy M.

RPCookin said:


> We have to have garlic salt in the cupboard.  My wife prefers spaghetti with just butter and garlic salt.  I think if it wasn't so undietetic that she could live on that and nothing else.



I have no issue with using garlic and salt in a recipe.  I prefer to add them separately so I can control each one.  If a recipe is already salty, I'd be concerned abut adding garlic salt but not garlic powder.


----------



## RPCookin

Andy M. said:


> I have no issue with using garlic and salt in a recipe.  I prefer to add them separately so I can control each one.  If a recipe is already salty, I'd be concerned abut adding garlic salt but not garlic powder.



If I'm using a seasoned salt, I add that first, then adjust with regular salt if needed.  Since I use it mostly in my own creations, I'm not following any particular recipe.


----------



## 95Austin12

Chili Lime!!! Red pepper flakes and tangy lime!!!! I have one with 7 sea salts & peppercorns. I just love to use them in recipes which I can use.


----------



## andylewis

I prefer garlic salt more than any other salt.


----------



## CWS4322

I don't seasoned salts, but I have a variety of flavoured/specialty finishing salts/sea salts:
Cyprus oak smoked
Maldoc smoked
Pink Himalayan
Vanilla bean bourbon
 Bkack lava
Shitaki
Fleur-de-lys
Pretzel salt
Llime salt
Orange salt
Lemon salt
Chili salts
Smoked kosher, and others I can't remember
I cook with kosher, fine/med/coarse sea salt.


----------



## msmofet

I use regular Morton box table salt (mainly for boiling) and course sea salt for cooking .

For the table I have Trader Joe's Garlic salt grinder, Trader Joe's Himalayan pink salt grinder, Trader Joe's South African Smoke grinder (smoky salt), and a grinder with course sea salt. 

For seasoning/cooking I make an all purpose blend with garlic and onion Powders among other spices and salt.


I also found a set of flavored salt on Amazon that I want to try (picture below).


----------



## Kayelle

msmofet said:


> I use regular Morton box table salt (mainly for boiling) and course sea salt for cooking .
> 
> For the table* I have Trader Joe's Garlic salt grinder, Trader Joe's Himalayan pink salt grinder, Trader Joe's South African Smoke grinder (smoky salt), and a grinder with course sea salt. *
> 
> For seasoning/cooking I make an all purpose blend with garlic and onion Powders among other spices and salt.
> 
> 
> I also found a set of flavored salt on Amazon that I want to try (picture below).



Those refillable Trader Joe's grinder salts and peppers are the bomb and I think I have all of them! I filled an empty one with pieces of dried Porcini mushrooms, and another with coriander seeds.


----------



## CWS4322

msmofet said:


> I use regular Morton box table salt (mainly for boiling) and course sea salt for cooking .
> 
> For the table I have Trader Joe's Garlic salt grinder, Trader Joe's Himalayan pink salt grinder, Trader Joe's South African Smoke grinder (smoky salt), and a grinder with course sea salt.
> 
> For seasoning/cooking I make an all purpose blend with garlic and onion Powders among other spices and salt.
> 
> 
> I also found a set of flavored salt on Amazon that I want to try (picture below).


You can make some of those At home. I make the citrus ones,chili, and mushroom salts I use.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Those Trader Joe's grinder salts and peppers are the bomb and I think I have all of them! I filled an empty one with pieces of dried Porcini mushrooms, and another with coriander seeds.




Great (or grate) idea, Kay.  A friend gave me a chunk of Himalayan pink salt, I can't figure out what to do with it.  I bashed it with a hammer, tried a microplane grater, and all that came off was a couple flakes.  Hard as a rock.  Wonder if a spice grinder would work.  No trip to TJ's in the near future, but I'm adding those spice mills to my list for future.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Great (or grate) idea, Kay.  A friend gave me a chunk of Himalayan pink salt, I can't figure out what to do with it.  I bashed it with a hammer, tried a microplane grater, and all that came off was a couple flakes.  *Hard as a rock.*  Wonder if a spice grinder would work.  No trip to TJ's in the near future, but I'm adding those spice mills to my list for future.



 I see what you did there  even if it was unintentional


----------



## CWS4322

Ummm...Dawg, are you sure your chunk isn't chunk intended to use to cook on or use to serve cold dishes? A chunk for cooking on is on my list.


----------



## Kayelle

I just wanted to add what a bargain those refillable TJs grinders are, at $2.00 filled.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:


> Ummm...Dawg, are you sure your chunk isn't chunk intended to use to cook on or use to serve cold dishes? A chunk for cooking on is on my list.




I could cook an olive, maybe a small shrimp on it.  It's about 1 1/2 inches by 3/4 inch thick.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> I could cook an olive, maybe a small shrimp on it.  It's about 1 1/2 inches by 3/4 inch.



 Tiny Shrimp? Here ya go Dawg..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqI0YFLAO0g


----------



## Dawgluver

Kay!

Hmm.  Wonder where they found head-on shrimp.


----------



## rodentraiser

Dawgluver said:


> Great (or grate) idea, Kay.  A friend gave me a chunk of Himalayan pink salt, I can't figure out what to do with it.  I bashed it with a hammer, tried a microplane grater, and all that came off was a couple flakes.  Hard as a rock.  Wonder if a spice grinder would work.  No trip to TJ's in the near future, but I'm adding those spice mills to my list for future.



_Oh, don't smash up the Himalayan salt block!_

I was watching a Chef John video and he heated the salt block up and then put some shrimp on it to cook.

Food Wishes Video Recipes: Shrimp Cooked on Himalayan Pink Salt – I Sherpa Hope You Like It!

I have kosher salt I use a lot of, for salt roasted potatoes and salt roasted chicken. I got regular sea salt but I never use that, so I'm going to give it to a friend. Otherwise, I'd love to get some more salts, but I don't know what I would use them for.


----------



## Dawgluver

I would have to make all my food in one inch pieces and cook the pieces one at a time, as that would be all that could fit on my tiny salt block.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> I have kosher salt I use a lot of, for salt roasted potatoes and salt roasted chicken. I got regular sea salt but I never use that, so I'm going to give it to a friend. Otherwise, I'd love to get some more salts, but I don't know what I would use them for.



I shared this page with a friend recently after we were talking about salts at lunch: http://food52.com/blog/3377-10-salts-to-know

I love the salt cellars on the page, too.


----------



## rodentraiser

GotGarlic said:


> I shared this page with a friend recently after we were talking about salts at lunch: 10 Salts Every Cook Should Know - Ingredient Guide
> 
> I love the salt cellars on the page, too.



Thanks! I bookmarked it to look at later.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I shared this page with a friend recently after we were talking about salts at lunch: 10 Salts Every Cook Should Know - Ingredient Guide
> 
> I love the salt cellars on the page, too.



GG, I took a look at this link and the following statement jumped out at me,

_" Himalayan salt is rich in minerals and believed to be one of the purest salts available"_

Not sure it can be both.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> GG, I took a look at this link and the following statement jumped out at me,
> 
> _" Himalayan salt is rich in minerals and believed to be one of the purest salts available"_
> 
> Not sure it can be both.



Yes, I saw that, too. Lots of people ascribe more qualities to a thing than they actually have 

I like the page for the suggestions of how to use the different salts.


----------

